# Self portraits with ratties!



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Well, you know what happens with rats, they do funny things, and you want to take pictures! This was the first time that my girls had climbed on my head, it was hilarious. So I decided to snap a few shots, and some of them turned out kind of interesting!









I never realized how big my girls are, until I saw Lola stretched out to the size of my face! And Belgie just sat and cleaned herself, content as could be on TOP OF MY HEAD!









Okay, not the greatest of Belgie's pudgy little tummy, but I think I turned out alright.









My fave, of my loving up my dear little Belgie while Lola shows of her interesting side.


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

Haha, Lovely! So sweet. I have a picture with Addo on my head somewhere


----------



## foxx (Sep 13, 2007)

nice rats


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Cute!


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

georgeous lil ratties! =]


----------



## zlioness (Dec 27, 2007)

Lola has very pretty markings. They are both lovely. 

I wish my rats would do that, but Khloe can't ever keep still, and Xoe is still a shy baby (but she is coming out of her shell!). Maybe some day though.


----------



## Eliza (Jan 20, 2008)

Cute! My rat does that all the time... It tickles!


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

rats love heads...its as simple as that.


----------



## xkatiexbabyx (Feb 6, 2008)

ur rats are soooo cute! but u should probably wash ur face.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

cute pictures. Ignore any rude comments they ultimately don't matter.


----------



## bloodraven (Jan 27, 2008)

I actually think she's cute as ****! Not just the rats...probably not 18 though...so...back away...


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

oh geez  lol. 

by the way Captain based on your name I thought you were a male initially. This is practically the billionth time I've made that mistake. I apologize  but I still might call you the old old captain (if you don't mind) .


----------



## calories (Dec 7, 2007)

don't mind katie, judging by her posts i think she might just be a troll. that, or extremely stupid.  i think you and your rats are both QTs to the max.


----------



## spoongirl (Dec 19, 2007)

Aww you and your rats are so adorable


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Thanks for the positive comments! 

Believe me, I know about the acne thing... 21 years old and that stuff just won't go away! You should see my bathroom counter, it's bad... And also don't worry in advance (if you were about the underage comments), I'm aware I look 16 on a good day... I love it when people ask me if I'm old enough to be working at a restaurant, or be in bars for that matter... 



> Lola has very pretty markings


Thanks, isn't she interesting? And it's just on that one side, the other side is pretty standard hooded. 



> by the way Captain based on your name I thought you were a male initially


Ah, the weirdness of online acquaintances... It's so hard to tell sometime. And to be fair, it's a nickname I got when I wanted to a pilot, which is a pretty male dominated field, so it's quite understandable.


----------



## bloodraven (Jan 27, 2008)

Ahhhhhh....not underage.....*whew*

j/k j/k


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

MopyDream44 said:


> by the way Captain based on your name I thought you were a male initially.


I came in here to say this. Whoops!


----------



## Trika (Oct 25, 2007)

lol so adorable, my girlies love riding around on my head!


----------

